
Show HN: How I build a smart SPA-shower at home - made2591
https://made2591.github.io/posts/smart-spa-shower
======
huhtenberg
It would help if the opening paragraph explained what this "SPA-shower" is and
what makes it "smart".

Also, it's probably a "spa", no?

